

A fun online physics puzzle game - jmatt
http://fantasticcontraption.com

======
jmatt
This puzzle game is like hacker crack. After reviewing the guidelines for
submissions, it seems to be ontopic. I figured Friday afternoon is a great
time to post such a link.

 _Other Players Designs_

This feature is a great way to see a range of different designs. Elegant, over
engineered, simple, scary... they are all there.

------
ScottWhigham
That's not a headline you see too often

------
MaysonL
turn off the damned music!!!

